# Central OH Flathead



## CatfishCal (Jul 2, 2013)

This central Ohio big girl went 27lbs 38in. CPR


----------



## Salamander (Apr 11, 2004)

Beautiful fish and thanks for the CPR!


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

Nice one!!! Looks like she's got a gut!!!


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Awesome fish!! Way to get the season started on the right foot!


----------



## Dillon Friend (Jan 12, 2016)

Looks like she had a wild ride!! Probably took you for one too though so I guess it's all fair


----------

